# Konstruktoren werden nicht in Javadoc angezeigt



## TeacherMC (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade meine ersten Versuche mit Javadoc und es funktioniert auch alles
prima, bis auf die Anzeige der Konstruktoren.

Ich arbeite derzeit mit Eclipse 3.1 und der JDK6. Die Javadoc Dateien habe ich über den Wizard
von Eclipse mit dem Standarddoclet erstellt und ausser dem Pfad zur Datei javadoc.exe habe
ich keine weiteren Angaben verändert.

folgender Quellcode mit Javadoc:

```
public class RMI_Client {
    private String url; // z.B:lokale URL: \\127.0.0.1\Server

/**
 * Standardkonstruktor 
 * Als URL wird localhost/Server verwendet. 
 */
    RMI_Client() {
        this.url = "//127.0.0.1/Server"; // lokal
        System.out.println("Client erstellt");
    }
    
    /**
     * Konstruktor für einen bekannten RMI-Server 
     * @param pUrl
     * URL des Servers als Name oder als IP.
     */
    RMI_Client(String pUrl){
        this.url=pUrl;
    }
...
```

erzeugt mir eine Html, ohne Konstruktoren.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Ark (23. Mai 2007)

Javadoc gibt standardmäßig nur public und protected Methoden/Eigenschaften bekannt, für mehr muss man Schalter beim Aufruf von javadoc bedienen (siehe Hilfe). Dein Konstruktor ist nur package-private und damit nicht mindestens so sichtbar wie protected. Darum wird dieser Konstruktor auch nicht von javadoc wie gewünscht verarbeitet.

Ark


----------



## TeacherMC (23. Mai 2007)

Ark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Javadoc gibt standardmäßig nur public und protected Methoden/Eigenschaften bekannt, für mehr muss man Schalter beim Aufruf von javadoc bedienen (siehe Hilfe). Dein Konstruktor ist nur package-private und damit nicht mindestens so sichtbar wie protected. Darum wird dieser Konstruktor auch nicht von javadoc wie gewünscht verarbeitet.
> 
> Ark



Super, danke.
Hab´s  schnell geändert und funktioniert. Klasse.

Gruß

Niko


----------

